
Ask HN: What for do you use Bitcoin block explorers ? - etiennebch
I am considering building a bitcoin block explorer as a side project and I would like the opinion from HN, as there are already many explorers out there.<p>1- What for do you use them generally if at all ?<p>2- How often ?<p>3- What is your background when you use it (developer, trader, layman ?)
======
ruialmeida
As a layman I sometimes use a block explorer to check how many confirmations a
transaction I made has. I also check the median confirmation time and mean
transaction fees out of curiosity if confirmations are taking too long but I
let the BTC client choose the fee so I rarely have problems with confirmations
on the network.

